# Where to have good hiking options near Liberty NY in kind of  flat west Catskills



## ScottySkis (Apr 10, 2018)

I hiked walnut mtn with cornhead in the fall it was nice but mostly  bike trails
anyone here have a suggestions on hiking in the LIBERTY Monticello are
i would reallly appericite any suggestions


----------



## benski (Apr 10, 2018)

Stay away from Monticello, The New casino is big, Tall and straight silver, Sticks out in a terrible way.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 11, 2018)

benski said:


> Stay away from Monticello, The New casino is big, Tall and straight silver, Sticks out in a terrible way.



I asking about mONTICElloGEtto because i live in this area and have no car so just curius about hiking in this area

apperciate and agree with new casino have not been their yet i sure one day i go


----------

